# Can I use a food mill?



## htc (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi,

I have a recipe for cranberry pound cake w/ a cranberry glaze. The glaze is water, sugar and cranberries. I cook it then it says to "strain through a fine sieve, pressing hard on solids."

Wouldn't it be much easier to use a food mill? Will it all go through? Or will I mess this glaze up if I do this?

Thanks!

p.s. let me know if anyone wants me to post the recipe.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 22, 2005)

A food mill is not fine enough - the only thing that will work is a wire mesh strainer, pressing and scraping with a big spoon.

You will need to scrape the strained liquid off the bottom of the strainer but do that with a different spoon - otherwise the spoon you use for the top will just get the seeds in it you are trying to strain out.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 23, 2005)

I'd love the recipe if you don't mind posting, HTC.  Thanks!


----------



## htc (Feb 23, 2005)

Cranberry Pound Cake with Cranberry Glaze #57008 (recipezaar.com)
Cake 
1  cup unsalted butter, softened  
2  cups sugar  
4  large eggs (room temperature)  
2 1/2  cups all-purpose flour  
1  teaspoon baking powder  
1/2  teaspoon baking soda  
2  tablespoons ground ginger  
1/2  teaspoon salt  
1/2  cup buttermilk  
2 1/2  cups cranberries (picked over)  
Glaze 
1 1/2  cups sugar  
1 1/2  cups water  
1 1/2  cups cranberries (picked over)  

Cake: Preheat oven to 350F with shelf in middle of oven. 
Butter and flour 3-quart bundt cake pan. 
In large bowl of electric mixer, cream butter; add sugar, a little at a time, until light and fluffy; add eggs, one at a time, beating well after each. 
Sift flour, baking powder, baking soda, ginger and salt; add to creamed mixture alternately with buttermilk (begin and end with flour); fold in cranberries; spoon batter into prepared cake pan; smooth the top. 
Bake 1-1/4 hours or until tester comes out clean; cool on rack 10 minutes; turn out; allow to cool completely. 
Glaze: In heavy saucepan, over moderate heat, cook sugar and water; stir and wash down crystals on side of pan with brush dipped in water; add cranberries; bring to a boil; boil, undisturbed, until mixture reaches 250F;. 
strain through fine sieve, pressing hard on solids;. 
allow to cool slightly; brush on cake.


----------

